# Thinking of moving to Lipa City - Batangas



## Taswegian (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi all,

I am thinking of moving to Lipa city, Batangas. 
I stopped over night there on my way to Puerto Galera and it seemed a nice city.
Has anyone lived there or knows more about the city, eg - facilities.

Cheers


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't live in the Batangas area but not to far from that area, I live nowhere near Manila and very happy about that. Just about anywhere you live there's always a mall or large grocery store just minutes away and living out from the large cities is a huge cost of living savings and possibly some peace of mind. 

If nobody else comments another great way to find what's in your area is Google Earth it can give you an above view of the area and you should be able to find all the areas such as Malls, I know Batangas has an SM Mall and large shipping dock, found that from just typing in SM, Batangas and it takes you directly to an overhead picture of the mall.

I also am confident there are other expats in just about every area, in my area Sta Cruz, Laguna just south-east of there another city has expats from Australia and they even envited me for drinks on a certain day and location, some don't drink but want conversation, something that is sometimes needed because the farther you get from Manila the harder it is to find anyone that speaks English, I hardly know anybody that speaks English in my area, so real hard on the brain at times.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I do some business in Lipa. Batangyanos(pardon my spelling)are very nice ppl. Good English and good attitudes. Much cooler there.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Wish i could move but over two decades of developing the house in a squatted area we can't move, nobody here speaks english, it's really tough, I might start traveling to another city south of Sta Cruz, Laguna to meet up with the Australian group and get some conversation going, my wife doesn't seem to understand that I need to talk with an english speaking person, talking pigeon talk is getting old and I'm not ready to speak Tagalog yet, in fact years away.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Wish i could move but over two decades of developing the house in a squatted area we can't move, nobody here speaks english, it's really tough, I might start traveling to another city south of Sta Cruz, Laguna to meet up with the Australian group and get some conversation going, my wife doesn't seem to understand that I need to talk with an english speaking person, talking pigeon talk is getting old and I'm not ready to speak Tagalog yet, in fact years away.


At least learn survival tagalog ,,as a sign of respect if nothing else.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I bought the Rosetta stone program and it has been real helpful but I need to get another computer and a quiet room, real nice program it has voice recognition and has you also spell words, I thought it was from the US but I got on sale and it came from China, lol, it works though, I think I paid $125 for it.


----------



## Taswegian (Dec 2, 2011)

mcalleyboy said:


> I don't live in the Batangas area but not to far from that area, I live nowhere near Manila and very happy about that. Just about anywhere you live there's always a mall or large grocery store just minutes away and living out from the large cities is a huge cost of living savings and possibly some peace of mind.
> 
> If nobody else comments another great way to find what's in your area is Google Earth it can give you an above view of the area and you should be able to find all the areas such as Malls, I know Batangas has an SM Mall and large shipping dock, found that from just typing in SM, Batangas and it takes you directly to an overhead picture of the mall.
> 
> I also am confident there are other expats in just about every area, in my area Sta Cruz, Laguna just south-east of there another city has expats from Australia and they even envited me for drinks on a certain day and location, some don't drink but want conversation, something that is sometimes needed because the farther you get from Manila the harder it is to find anyone that speaks English, I hardly know anybody that speaks English in my area, so real hard on the brain at times.


Thanks for your reply, however I know where all the big stuff is, I was more hoping for info on the more unique stuff (which is what I should have stated) such as favorite resturants, bars, best place in the city to live, any groups down there and any bad experiences.


----------



## philnz (Sep 5, 2011)

*Lipa City*

I am a Kiwi so as you are from Tasmania we will have similar temperature experience. I live in Lipa. They say Lipa is cool, well yes if 33,34,35 degrees Celsius is cool it is.

The people good. City can be polluted in high traffic times (most of the time)

Be careful with subdivision developers. They don't all tell the truth.

I don't go to bars so cant help with that.


----------



## jomy21 (Jun 29, 2017)

Good Day, I live here in Lipa for almost 10 years.

Lipa is a good place for expats, business, and Amenities.

There are places that is air polluted, while other places like ours are clean.

Sadly I'm selling that house, so my parents can move near to their relatives.


----------

